# My Signed Box of Nubs



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to buy a box of Nubs cammy at the nub event in Atlantic cigars it was a great time i met alot of great guys Mario, doogie, Dozer, and sam was good enough to sign it for me,except 1 of them got away it happens


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome  Howcome the box lid says habano?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Wow, thats awesome  Howcome the box lid says habano?


Habano Wrapper! Great pickup Jam!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Habano Wrapper! Great pickup Jam!!!


But the cigars are Cameroons. The Cameroons are awesome smokes. So that is definately a great pick up


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Habano Wrapper! Great pickup Jam!!!


Yeah, but the sticks in the picture are the Cameroon wrappers.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Seem you had a great time, and went home with great "lettel" cigars! :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

MMarsden said:


> Yeah, but the sticks in the picture are the Cameroon wrappers.


:sorry:Sorry I missed that!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

they couldnt find the top for that box so they put any one lol


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

jam said:


> they couldnt find the top for that box so they put any one lol


lol. Well its one of a kind now


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up those look great,enjoy


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet joe I wish I was there you guys all looked like you had a great time


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I will get my auto box in a few weeks. Nice Box!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

really cool
thats a keeper


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Jitzy we thought u were coming down before work thats ok you better make the 24th in harrison


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

jam said:


> Jitzy we thought u were coming down before work thats ok you better make the 24th in harrison


I'll be there I told jim to call me a day or two before for this one:roflmao:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll call you Joe. nice signed box jam


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!! Definitly a keeper!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!


----------

